# show your support, please



## TWSTD (Aug 6, 2001)

if you are in your car on 9-11-02, your headlights should be on, in remembrance of those lost and the impact it has had on our country.








mods: I know this is OT, but I hope you let it slide...


----------



## Severance (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: show your support, please (TWSTD)*

probably wont let it slide....and im sure its not cause they're heartless...
my lights will be on and the flag will also be on it


----------



## Dubian (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: show your support, please (Severance)*

Same here my lights will be going


----------



## VdubSPEEDracer (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: show your support, please (Dubian)*

I guess I'll just have to do my job (USAF) cause my Vdub is back in the states


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: show your support, please (VdubSPEEDracer)*

light a candle outside your house at 7pm too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't believe it's been a year already... i'm going to be sobbing all day tomorrow, i know it


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: show your support, please (ninetyseven)*

Since my lights are always on, should I turn them off...


----------



## TWSTD (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: show your support, please (TWSTD)*

bump


----------



## Dad's Schnell GTI (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: show your support, please (TWSTD)*

headlights on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TWSTD (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: show your support, please (Dad's Schnell GTI)*

so, I have left my lights on twice now while the car was off and I was in work... oops


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: show your support, please (TWSTD)*

Instead of wasting headlight life, go down to your local Red Cross and donate blood. Much more effective. Then, to show that you still care, go donate again in 6 months...then 6months after that and 6 months...well, you get te idea. Don't just claim rememberance once or twice, show that you love your country.


----------



## TWSTD (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: show your support, please (Clean97GTi)*

can't donate blood due to a recent tattoo.


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: show your support, please (TWSTD)*

No worries my car is equipped with DRL so i aim to please everyday








System check...
City lights ON
Fog Light ON
Lows ON
Highs ON
Whoops I'll keep those off don't wanna scare anyone








God Bless


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: show your support, please (TWSTD)*

if you cant donate blood because of tatoo, illness or recent out of country trip. there are many places glad to accept cash donations, no matter the size.


----------



## TWSTD (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: show your support, please (dunhamjr)*

thanks for the tip, and I have donated in the past... but I am pretty broke right now


----------



## df21084 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: show your support, please (Clean97GTi)*

Every 56 days for me. But I'll drive with the headlights on today too.


[Modified by df21084, 2:32 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## Green-Golf (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: show your support, please (TWSTD)*

DRL's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wondered when they'd come in handy


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: show your support, please (Green-Golf)*

I disabled my DRLs, but I drove with my headlights (and foglights) on all day


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: show your support, please (ASurroca)*

I turned mine on when I went to lunch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: show your support, please (Verruckt)*

Had them on when I went and got off work.....but then again it was dark when I took off both times!


----------

